# Derringer RDA on FT



## zadiac (22/1/15)

Well, that didn't take long....lol

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...nger-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (22/1/15)

Already ordered one!


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

So did I......hahaha


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/1/15)

Get in my cart


----------



## Riddle (22/1/15)

Lol that whole thing is a drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

Been waiting for an affordable version of this little gem. Can't wait. Just know the flavor is gonna be awesome!


----------



## HPBotha (22/1/15)

well, original is only $75 --- soooooooooo .... mmmmmm well my basket on fasttech is also heavy with the derringer lol.

but $75 is not BAD at all for original!!!!


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Riddle said:


>


Bwahaha! That's classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (23/1/15)

@JakesSA you think this can be make BF?


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

I'm sure it can. If you look at the center post, I think it can be drilled. Dunno about the positive pin tho. Don't know how thin it is. Would love this on my Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walied (23/1/15)

Gud afternoon my name is Walied and I just joined this chat


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Walied said:


> Gud afternoon my name is Walied and I just joined this chat


Hi Walied. Most welcome to the forum. Suggest you introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Definitely looks like it can be modified.


----------



## kimbo (23/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Definitely looks like it can be modified.


Dirrenger the poor man's Nuppin


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Mmmm .. difficult to judge but I think this will pull more air than a Nuppin.


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

From the reviews that I read, the flavor on this one is apparently amazing. Can't wait to try it out.
Did you get the atty I sent you @JakesSA ?


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Yes I did, going under the knife tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Hahaha great man. Thanks. Rather try a drill. Knife won't work


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Mmm .. no wonder it takes me so long!


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Hahahaha


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> From the reviews that I read, the flavor on this one is apparently amazing. Can't wait to try it out.
> Did you get the atty I sent you @JakesSA ?


No secrets in Reoville - which atty is going under the drill?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/15)

My new 19mm Double cross

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)




----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

zadiac said:


> My new 19mm Double cross


Thanks. That would be a great fit on the Reo I presume - no overhang? Please show us a picture in Reoville when you have it back. And your impressions of the vape.


----------



## zadiac (24/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks. That would be a great fit on the Reo I presume - no overhang? Please show us a picture in Reoville when you have it back. And your impressions of the vape.



I'm going to do a full review on the 19mm Double Cross once I have it on the Reo, then folks can decide for themselves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

